# Perseid Meteor Shower at 4am!!!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is the quote that I read from msn news

"Mikhail Maslov of Russia has determined that within a matter of several hours on the morning of Aug. 12, the Earth will come close to three trails of dust shed by the Swift-Tuttle comet from three prior visits to the vicinity of the Sun (in 1610, 1737 and 1861). All three encounters will all occur within a roughly 4-hour time frame between 4 and 8 hours, which will be particularly favorable for eastern North America where this interval corresponds to midnight to 4 a.m. ET on Aug. 12; the constellation of Perseus will be gradually climbing the northeast sky during this time frame. "

12am to 4am metoer shower if you can take photo or view it! it would be GREAT!!!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32330676/ns/technology_and_science-space/?GT1=43001


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I posted wrong... the title should be 12am to 4am...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

me and my brother drove all the way up north to Stouville / McCowan (parked at the side of the road)

and

in one hour we saw 5 flashing streaks... Althou we didn't see any afterward, but we are still happy!!!



we couldnt capture any in camera, because it travels too fast!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Unfortunately the partial moon light blocks out most of the meteor's light. Plus the city lights block it out as well. I was out for a walk around 1 am and didn't see anything but I was just glancing into the sky every so often. Maybe I'll try again tonight.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Living downtown sucks for this stuff - the only stars I can see are the damned ones on the billboards in Yonge-Dundas square....

I loved when I was up in Chapleau - that is the brightest night sky I have ever seen in my whole life.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Weird, I was up last night at 1:18 AM and just check the night sky out. I looked for about 10 minutes and only saw 1 very brief streak 3 cm streak downward. It's an eye blink and that was it. Pretty disappointing.
It's nothing like when I was in Vietnam, when I was around 6 years old. The night sky looks kind of like the photos taken by the Hubble. I can see millions of stars and metero usually arc 1/4 to 1/2 across the sky.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

If you ever head to the GTA region from the north you will see a pale pinkish light on the horizon and that is how bad the light pollution is. Street lighting makes up for most of it. Up north of that in the pitch black of a clear night you will know where the word stellar comes from.


----------



## xtc (Aug 15, 2009)

i was up to watch it but i honestly saw nothing... i was quite upset about that. maybe it's because i didn't have my contacts on lol. oh well maybe next time


----------

